

Navy OKs changes for submariners' sleep schedules - x43b
http://news.msn.com/us/navy-oks-changes-for-submariners-sleep-schedules

======
drdeadringer
I'm glad to hear this. Several jobs ago I worked with some of these
submariners and -- between work and banter -- would hear of the
[current//olde] sleep schedule and its influences on them and their lives. I'd
get in to work, down the hatch at some late evening hour [I was on civilian
shift work time], and the person on duty would be having a call to his
significant other about Life Issues [rent, kids, whatever]; conversations
usually had by civilians at more normal hours and places. Nevermind that he'd
be 3 hours into his second 4-hour shift out of the past 12 hours, and he'd be
that tired.

